# Hampshire Reptile Group



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Hampshire Reptile Group | A Place For Reptile Keepers From The Hampshire Area

We have now set up a website for Hamsphire Reptile Group.
We want everyone in Hampshire and surrounding areas to sign up on the website.
We hope to have a group meet monthly.
Can you please give feedback on the site, anything that needs to be changed or added.
Thanks
Kris


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

kris.hollands said:


> Hampshire Reptile Group | A Place For Reptile Keepers From The Hampshire Area
> 
> We have now set up a website for Hamsphire Reptile Group.
> We want everyone in Hampshire and surrounding areas to sign up on the website.
> ...


Will there be beer?

If so I'll get Lekkie to bring me along.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> Will there be beer?
> 
> If so I'll get Lekkie to bring me along.


Beer Can be arranged lol.
Sign up mate: victory:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

:lol2: what drug is lightbulb on on ya website kris :crazy:


----------



## lightbulb1976 (Dec 24, 2006)

ive got to change my pic mate, i didnt know kris was gonna put that one lol

sean


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Hahaha
lightbulb your pics are awesome!!
:lol2:


----------

